# Survival straps



## FloridaBassGirl (Jun 8, 2011)

I found these online actually through a facebook ad and I have to say I think these are a pretty nifty thing to have for *JUST INCASE*. I am an avid outdoors person and being taught to always be prepared for the unexpected, I have ordered an anklet and can't wait to get it! 

These are bracelets, anklets, etc. that are meant to be worn for an emergency situation when a rope might be needed. I spoke to a few friends of mine that are LEO and firefighters and they think it is a really great item and are planning on ordering as well.

Just thought I would share this with you guys 


Check out their website:: https://www.survivalstraps.com/


----------



## lbursell (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, I am impressed. Excelent idea.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 21, 2011)

I found them through FB also. Very cool concept. Every outdoorsman should have one!! Coolest part is, if you ever have to use it, they will replace it for free in exchange for your story.

I got one for father's day!! Actually, it was ordered on fathers day so I havnt gotten it yet. They let me place the order so I could pic my colors. Got the bracelet in camo with a blaze orange camo stripe and the steel clevis buckle!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 7, 2011)

Forgot about this thread. Heres my survival bracelet I got for Father's Day.....


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks aweosme! I like the clasp.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2011)

They are a cool idea. I remember seeing Andy on The Office wearing one before I knew what they were, so that kind of turned me off to them. Does fit in with his character though :lol:


----------



## J.P. (Jul 15, 2011)

excellent concept. specially the replacement in return for story and picture. 

what bugs me is how the heck i would remember to take a photo while i'm trying to survive an emergency situation. :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Very cool. Just placed my order! Had to have one.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 15, 2011)

J.P. said:


> excellent concept. specially the replacement in return for story and picture.
> 
> what bugs me is how the heck i would remember to take a photo while i'm trying to survive an emergency situation. :LOL2:


The website says if you are in a survival situation, they understand you probably cant take a pic. They replace for any emergency use though, dosnt have to be a survival situation.


----------



## crkdltr (Jul 19, 2011)

They're not that difficult to make either. Just go to your local sports store or Military surplus store, buy para-cord and do a search on Google for para-cord projects.


----------

